# Which Photo? *pic spam*



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

should i enter?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

i love the first one but thats just me lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

The first one is great! I like the third too


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The first one was the only one of his nest before he started flaring like crazy at the camera.... and okay


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you going to submit one to the June contest or July contest? Or both contests?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure yet maybe both


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The first one! The 3rd one is cute too.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I wish I could submit a photo but all my photos are on my dead lap top.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

_The first one._


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

First or second.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I like second and third! The first one is nice but it doesn't make me do a double take


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like this one the most


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

First or second!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

First!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol I thing #1 is the winner


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm thinking so too. I might try the second or third next month


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yay! good choice!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I like 5!! But that's just me lol. I love pics from the top of fish!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

had to show you one more... this one is by my sister though who is an amazing photographer at least more so then I am


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

soooo super cute!!  I love the left (the fish's right...) eye!


----------



## Shortstuf888 (Jul 29, 2011)

i like the white one! i have never seen an all white betta!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The last post was from June 14th. Please don't post on old threads.


----------

